# Calling all Sx doms!



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Gonna be the oddball apparently, but no. Not at all, not even close.

I don't take it personally or get offended for a plethora of reasons.

If anything, I'd interpret it as though perhaps I may have something about myself that I need to work on. I don't assume that I'm even the reason they feel uncomfortable at all though--it might 100% be them or their own past experiences, etc.

I don't feel entitled to their personal information / whatever, especially not just because I like them a lot or something. They are entitled to set their boundaries and decide what they are comfortable with. I respect their personal mental and emotional space. If they want to, they will become more open later, after time.

Not everyone knows this about me because it's not as if it ever comes up, but I personally don't worry about others' trust in me--as in I literally just don't even think about it. I'm confident in my trustworthiness and I figure that others will see it in time as I continue to just be myself. Actions speak louder than words and I know mine prove that I am.


----------



## yubih (Apr 12, 2021)

I don't relate to this. If they're not telling me they have their reasons, and I'm not going to push it because if I were in their place, I'd hate to be pushed to talk about something I don't want to talk about
In general I never ask people to tell me about things, they're usually the ones who open up to me willingly, and if they don't, I'm not gonna ask


----------



## bluebird_es (Jun 29, 2021)

I don't relate to this either. Normally I'm quite secretive, but more open with those I like, but that doesn't mean they need to tell me everything. For me it's about chemistry, feeling attracted to someone and that they like you. Perhaps it's a 4 thing.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

yubih said:


> In general I never ask people to tell me about things, they're usually the ones who open up to me willingly, and if they don't, I'm not gonna ask


This is my preferred communication style as well, but there are people who seem to assume you arent interested, or you are narcissistic even, if you dont ask. IDK.


----------

